# Breathtaking Arrogance



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I received this email from an American reader this morning. I though it was a joke at first, or one of my mates pulling my chain, but no. His reply email address relates to a family business in the United States.

*"You do know that what you are calling a Spanish mackeral is known as a King Mackeral and not a Spanish. Particularly the ones in your pictures. This may confuse novice fishermen and I would like for you to correct it if you would. Thank you. Please feel free to contact me if you like Preston...."*

My initial reaction was to just ignore it. Then I thought, no, best to respond somehow. I thought, however, I'd best get a consensus on which reply I should send.

Either...

*A)* Dear Preston. Thank you for taking the time to impart your knowledge. I'm shocked that we could have got it so wrong. I will do the necessary changes immediately and advise the appropriate authorities such as Queensland Fisheries, the Queensland Reef Research Centre, the Queensland Seafood Industry Association and a host of Australian fishing websites to correct this error as soon as possible. I'll also be advising them that the fish we mistakenly call a 'Tailor' should be renamed correctly as the 'Bluefish' and that we should cease calling the Mahi Mahi or Dolphin Fish by these names and correctly label them as 'Dorado'.

or...

*B)* Suggestions Please....


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

please remove your head from your arse as it is obviously cloudy your perception and the ability to understand that what you call your fish may NOT be the same in other countries.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

preston...build a bridge and get over it


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Preston, we have a species over here which is the same as you.
It comes from the wanker family & is known as a know it all knob.
Usually dealt with by telling it to f#*k off & pull it's head in.
If you could apply this to yourself it would be much appreciated.
Thank you. Please feel free to contact me if you like Bill.....


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Option A suffixed with Astro's option. He has to be taking the piss doesn't he??


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Just say _"sorry sir, our mistake...by the way, that pickup you drive is really a ute, and the maglite in your pocket is a torch...in case you you've been ill-advised")_


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> or we could just continue with some of these golden suggestions and when we have enough, send him a link ;-)


new winner...the best of all worlds. Please do this Bill :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

beefs said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> > or we could just continue with some of these golden suggestions and when we have enough, send him a link ;-)
> ...


i 3rd that option to...

keep em coming guys


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I can see his problem here.

He lives in the "center" of the world. No allowances for the rest of the world being "where we at"

I'm feeling tyred now, Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:

*SPANISH SPANISH SPANISH OI OI OI :twisted: *


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Com'on Guys - lets not judge a whole country by one individual - or even many. We have many many international friends and visitors. I reckon it is more of a reflection on us when we make broad gneralisations about one individual's lack of knowledge or tolerance of difference around the world. We should not fall into the same trap (IMHO).


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Billybob

In actual fact he is totally wrong.

The Australian Spanish Mackerel (Scomberomorus commerson) is a totally different species from his King Mackerel (Scomberomorus cavalla).
The latter is predominantely found along the Western Coast of the Atlantic Ocean from Massachussettes to Rio de Janeiro and the Gulf of Mexico. 
The USA also have a Spanish Mackerel (Scomberomorus maculatus), but again it is a different species. Without going into huge details, the fish themselves have distinguishing features such as different numbers of gill rakers, different types of lateral lines and variation in spots along the dorsal line.
His King Mackerel is also known in the US as Kingfish, Cavalla, King, and Snakes.

When dealing with such breathtaking "arrogance" it is quite easy to disarm them by using the Latin or scientific name. I enter into a lot of correspondence regarding sharks overseas, and I always know exactly which species we are talking about, as I always use the scientific name. Local names and vernaculars are always prone to be mis-interpreted.

You may want to overlook his very stupid comment, invite him to come over to Oz for a friendly fish, and tell him you will be fishing out of a kayak at a lovely spot called Dangerous Reef in SA. Exceptional fishing, especially when you troll these new seal shaped lures behind you, called in Australia "Mr ******".
Who knows, he might take you up on it!! ;-) 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Fair go fellas..

How was he supposed to know the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum was an Un American source of knowledge (albeit misuided). 
Maybe he is related to that lady who blames the US government for putting chemicals in the water which makes rainbows.
His last name isnt Bush by any chance?

Thanks for sharing..

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Billybob, 
I reckon a more political stance should be taken. We can't help they haven't had our level of international education. Perhaps inform him of the species we share that have different names between our countries.

I don't believe the majority of Americans share our sarcastic sense of humor

Cheers Dave


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Guys guys guys just settle down - this is how wars start, just say yes sir and they'll leave us alone. If they find out what we've got over here they'll wanna come and take it and we will be forced to meet them with the Great Kayak Armada at our marine border to repel them with weapons they supplied and trained us in.

Mick


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Agree with the minority on this one,

Encourage his questions or stated knowledge, how is he to learn if you dont?

Responding in anyway other than the above will be rebuting the arrogance and claiming it for yourself...

Not all 'Fan mail' will be of the highest standards...


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> Billybob,
> I reckon a more political stance should be taken. We can't help they haven't had our level of international education. Perhaps inform him of the species we share that have different names between our countries.
> 
> I don't believe the majority of Americans share our sarcastic sense of humor
> ...


dave have to agree, apart from the crew of jackass and arj barker


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I wouldn't even bother to reply, he's happy in his own ocean of ignorance, leave him there, it's not your responsibility to make him a better person.

Having said that, if he was Australian and talking like that, then there would need to be action taken to ensure my taxes don't support that sort of life form.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

The title describes it perfectly his arrogance is breathtaking! Telling a Spanish mackerel specialist that he doesn't even know what a Spanish mackerel is! 
Tell him straight i say

Preston,
I found your email breaktakingly arrogant and had you taken the time to research the matter you would have discovered that the fish in question is a Narrow barred Spanish Mackerel (Scomberomorus commerson) a separate species to your American mackerels.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I think we need to tell Keza there's no such thing as a chillybin or jandals.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

This may confuse novice fishermen and I would like for you to correct it if you would. Thank you. Please feel free to contact me if you like Preston...."[/b]

Sorry If I have confused YOU Preston (the novice)................

Billybob, I think that this guy is a total clown & that you should really let him have it. BUT, I do agree with some of the more wise & subbtle members post's & it might do you more justice by putting it in a more diplomatic way.

PS: I f it makes any sense I agree with all the posts


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I would post this one several of the USA's larger forums and give him a tad of understanding of how incomplete his comprehension is of the rest of the world and let the forums deal with him. If he reads this one i bet my arse he reads others.
Jack.


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

This guy in his own world thinks he is helping everyone out by informing you that they are two different fish. The Spanish mackerel he is referring to is the Atlantic Spanish mackerel which does get confused with the "king mackerel" in America, so I think it is best just to ignore him and let him figure it out on his own or inform him of his mistake without being impolite (just to show him who the novice really is)


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree with most of the posts here, some people are just too arrogant to be able to realise that different countries have alternate names for the same species or similar species.

This confusion (?) is very prominent these days as different cultures try to be the over-ruling authority for everything. That letter showing it does happen.

Oh well, I suppose you have to deal with some right idiots sometimes. 8)


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Id hit him where it hurts (in the ego) Bill.Just tell him they cant be the same species
as ours grow much bigger.We also have more varieties of Spaniard as well (2)
the broad and narrow barred.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhh , i see the problem here , its really a matter of different hemispheres really , his king Mackeral is closely related to our Spanish Mackeral , but the differance is mainly in the location of the swim bladder and the swimming pattern , as we are in the southern hemisphere our Spanish mackeral has its swim bladder on the inside top of its body as it is required to swim upside down as in relation to its king mackeral brother,who is in the northern hemisphere and can swim upright, this is a very well know fact and i'm quite surprised he was unaware of it , Bill you will do the man a big favour to advise him of his error. :shock: :shock: ;-) ;-)


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Redirect him to DAX65 he'll sort it.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I had to laugh :lol: At least he is probably aware where Australia is (hopefully) given he's lurking on our forum. Maybe you could ask how it could be a spanish mackeral if we caught it in Oz??? :shock: Or how about....

Reply: Want a bet??? $US100. And send your bank account details for a direct deposit when he finds out how wrong he was.

I've got some great American friends by the way.

But I thought option A was an absolute pearler. Just at the end of it add "Eagerly waiting for your response"

Big D


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm just glad to hear from Preston that there are fish in the centre of the earth. I thought it was just molten rock... apparently not. :shock:


----------



## Flyrot (Oct 28, 2008)

1) Let him know we only use them for bait anyway and don't really care what they are called!!

Angus


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I think he was the same yank who was giving the kebab shop guy grief last night about his kebab being called a "GYRO"
What would a middle eastern bloke know about kebabs anyway! :lol:


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

andybear got it in one. 
but we should also remember that we here also call the same fish differant names ie: yellowtail / yakkers, but them again we dont tell other what to call them, and yanks dont know to much about the rest of the world as anyone will tell you thats been over there, like i have been.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

God Dam
Send him one in the mail.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry to all the Americans who understand the fact that fish are called different names all over the world, also those who are not what im about to describe......

Absolute arrogant pigs who think THEIR way is the RIGHT way, what a tool this guy is.
Tell him to grow a brain, grow up and relise hes a ****head....... seriously i hate americans (Sorry again to those who arent like this, Not that theres many)

OOOPPPSSSSS seems ive just stated the obvious, how stupid of me. :twisted:


----------



## Flyrot (Oct 28, 2008)

Deano stop using offensive language like that. At 57cm it is a SNAPPER not a squire!!!! :lol:


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Billy I had a laugh at the "novice fisherman" comment. Didn't you know Noosa Qld is in the USA ? :? 
I have a favourite story while staying in the Bronx area a few years back.A group of us competitive sporting type people had polos with Australia printed on the back.A girl behind me asked her friend " where are THEY from? " 
"Australia" being the reply.
"How come they don't speak english ?

So many couldn't understand us let alone know where Aus was. I believe direct education is the best form of communication and maybe change just one person"s ignorance and hopefully his mates. It is just so tempting to be sarcastic though.

Cheers
Pam


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

We should be thanking Preston for setting things straight and follow his example.

I'm going to do my bit by contacting all the websites that use the term Bon Jour when they should be using G'day.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

I know you think you thought you knew what you thought I said, but I'm not sure you understood what you thought I mean :shock: :shock:


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Flyrot said:


> Deano stop using offensive language like that. At 57cm it is a SNAPPER not a squire!!!! :lol:


  Nothing under 60 is a snapper eeesh i think we need to start this whole thing right here at home.

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW: its true that this a fairly big problem here aswell, i can think of 4 different names for one fish straight up. Snapper, squire, pinkies, reds and theres probably more.
BUT when does a squire become a snapper? :lol: (geussing its more a personal thing as to when you consider a squire to be a snapper)


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

deano199 said:


> BUT when does a squire become a snapper?


In the report.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Flyrot said:


> Deano stop using offensive language like that. At 57cm it is a SNAPPER not a squire!!!! :lol:


Deano's right mate, he couldnt catch a Snapper if one jumped in his yak :twisted: .

While were at it juvenile Snapper are Squire, not Pinkies. Reds are Red Emperor, not Snapper. They're Black Kings, not Cobia and Jewies not Mullaway........mind you I cant catch any of them. 

I say good on ya Preston, I was always a bit suss on old Billy bob, all this time we thought he was catching Spaniards he was really importing frozen King Mackerel and posing with one for his pics........I dont have to feel so inadequate now.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

I say good on ya Preston, I was always a bit suss on old Billy bob, all this time we thought he was catching Spaniards he was really importing frozen King Mackerel and posing with one for his pics........I dont have to feel so inadequate now. [/quote]

Shame on you Billy Bop, trying to hoodwink fine upstanding Americans :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought the good olde USA was a republic! Why King? arhh must be a royalist....Just tell him the world is bigger than his knob.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

.....I for one, welcome our american king mackeral overlords.....


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Best read all morning! But leave him in his ignorance and arrogance. Darwin will sort it out.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry all,

I guess I am the least qualified Australian to be having a go at our American brothers. T''was I who also had a problem with fish identification, the King George whiting being the subject fish.

For many years I thought of the KGW as being some sort of soft, worm gumming, pipi munching, prawn mouthing harmless bony little bait fish, until one took my leg off. This was of course many years ago now, and my memory of the matter has blurred due to my abuse of substances (wine gums, snakes and jelly babies) There is talk that I am just a bit mixed up with the initials more than anything else GWS =KGW.....well the G and the W are both there :shock:

Thanks to the support of everyone on this forum, I go forth in the knowledge that I was right all the time, and many also have the Whiting shields deployed in the Redcliffe area, to keep these critters away from their yaks. I however do not have one. It is my intention to bring on to the "Hall of fame" The biggest toothiest, meanest King George Whiting ever seen North of Wilson's Pointy bits (Victoria)

I do enjoy looking at fishing reports from our South Australian brethren, fishing around Sellicks Beach, where this leg thing happened. Will history repeat itself? Will the next whiting victims leg also grow back?

Cheers all Andybear.....I have to rest now, and take some Dr Plotnicks red pills  

PS Thanks BillyBob for bringing this matter up. I must come up to Noosa one day and have a chat


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

solatree said:


> Com'on Guys - lets not judge a whole country by one individual - or even many. We have many many international friends and visitors. I reckon it is more of a reflection on us when we make broad gneralisations about one individual's lack of knowledge or tolerance of difference around the world. We should not fall into the same trap (IMHO).


Oh so true BUT why do so many of them give us fuel for this argument .sure there not all this dumb but there are lots that truely are ,hence the term ******* - [hick] the problem [ i think ] is the some of these people think that they live in the centre of the universe and the world relvoves around them .

craig


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Some people are just naturally tools (wankers). That's just one of the wonderful features of the internet. You can learn a lot about other places and cultures, but you meet a lot of kooks and idiots. If you saw them on the street, you might cross to the other side or just avoid striking up a conversation. When you jump into an interactive world like the internet you can't always avoid them. Someday Firefox might have a wanker filter, but for right now, you just have to accept that anything you say or do on the internet might attract positive or negative commentary. I've taken heaps of abuse over pictures of my kayak. Every purist out there seems to have some rather uncomplimentary or downright rude things to say about it. I've even had people make all sorts of assumptions about my character, lifestyle, parentage....just because of one picture. I could have taken offense, blasted all those NorCal and East Coast bastards for being a bunch of kayak purist nazis, and flamed on all of them, but it just isn't worth the time or effort. You just have to take it for what its worth and get over it.

By the way: THIS is a Spanish mackerel










Well, at least that's what we call them in SoCal. We use our Spaniards for bait. ;-)


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Option (B)....

Hi Preston. I must admit you had me going there. For a minute I thought you were serious.

After showing it to a few friends, however, we've come to the conclusion that you're just exhibiting that keen American sense of humour that makes them loved around the world.

I mean, you were obviously surfing the net and as soon as you came across this 'Spanish mackerel' anomaly you would have Googled up any number of Australian references which would have shown that this is a localised term for the narrow-barred *Scomberomorus commerson* while the king mackerel you're referring to is the *Scomberomorous cavalla*.

So, goodonya mate. You nearly convinced old Billybob that you were an impossibly arrogant young man when in fact you were obviously just having a good old leg pull at your Aussie cousins' expense.

Cheers,

Billybob.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Elegant reply.......good stuff BB.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

bloody hell Bill, thats a bit PC isn't??


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Astro said:


> bloody hell Bill, thats a bit PC isn't??


I haven't replied to him yet so feel free to make a suggestion....


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I am an ex-american, and I see nothing wrong with that reply. A lot Americans need a good kick in the bum sometimes (same as a number of Australians do I must say). No reason to treat him any differently just because he lives on the other side of the world.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Billybob said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > bloody hell Bill, thats a bit PC isn't??
> ...


see 2nd post on thread...hehe


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

had to comment on this  just my duty as an Aussie.The name Preston means "one with no [email protected]#kin idea,a high opinion of oneself,has head up ar#e an cant see the end of own face" with many apologies to akff Prestons :lol:.Some people are just [email protected]#kwitts arent they or are they just ill informed and in need of education...no has to be the former me-thinks.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I like Bill's response, i just think it needs another example of a descriptions that varies from country to country.
Say maybe something like: WANKER.....tool, tosser, dickhead, gripper, etc etc...

please feel free to add to this list


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

occy said:


> PS. Bloody well said Doug. Oh and by the way I apologise for all the jibes I made about your kayak. That porcupine picture holds pride of place on my desktop you know. ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


Porcupine????? We call those things echidna.


----------



## SSTupperware (Dec 30, 2008)

Aw effin yanks a mac is a mac, at least here... good for a smoked fish dip... ;-) There are different names where ever ya go... dolphin , mahi... Jewfish, Goliath grouper... who knows any more, last time I posted where reds go to die, I thought I killed a forum member... ;-)


----------



## SSTupperware (Dec 30, 2008)

I guess I sholdah read into 5 pages, yes we have a lotta tools, wankers and who knows what kinda catholic is finger diddling lil boys here, but I respect the resource where ever I might be replying to a topic on a forum, I think it's a nice change of pace to see the different species form another county some are the same with a different name... I believe your taylor is the same as our blue fish... just sayin' 
Truthfully if I could get outta this country (USA)( I would sell everything I owned, especially firearms since I can't bring them anyways) ;-) ...
THE LIFEGUARD NEEDS TO BE TAKEN OUTTA THE GENE POOL. In the famous words of Rodney King... why can't we just get along...




 It's truley sad what the world has come to...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey SS, most of what is said is all tongue in cheek and these sort of guys do turn up in most countries, you were just unlucky to have this one show up in your backyard 

it's not what he said, it's how he said it.


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

Can someone tell Mr American thats why we have latin names for all flora and fauna, a tree known as one thing in America, NZ , USA, will most probably be called something completely different in the UK, its the latin that counts.....


----------



## Alotta50 (Apr 24, 2009)

If no one tells him he is wrong how will he ever learn. And I think some sarcasm at his expense is appropriate, as he clearly does have his head up his scupper hole. There are a number of excellent post here. Make sure you let us know how you go after his reply. :lol:


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Dear Preston
Thank you very much for your email clearing up my confusion about the identity of the fish in the picture. I suggest you claim a refund from the schools and and or universities you have attended as they have clearly not explained to you that there is life outside the borders of the continental United States. 
The fish under discussion is an Australian species (insert latin name) not an American species (insert latin name).

I strongly suggest you pull your head out of your arse and engage your brain before sending emails like that out again.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't think its a case of breathtaking arrogance. It's simply a case of breathtaking stupidity.

It's topics like this that remind us that the world is full of strange and interesting people. OK, so some aren't all that interesting...but most are strange.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

how about a more concerned approach, start with:
Oh dear, i am sorry to notify you that you may have been misinforming people about correct names for fish.
Hopefully you haven't already mentioned this to many people and can save face.
But just for your future reference and to save you any further embarrassment, I'll give you some details on the 'Spanish mackerel' Scomberomorus commerson.
It is related to the 'king Mackerel' Scomberomorous cavalla which is sometimes found in the waters around America but it is in fact a different sub species .....bla ....bla ..... bla


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

why not type your reply in Spanish.....

Hola. Lo siento que no puedo entender una palabra que usted está diciendo. Hablamos español en Australia. Por cierto, ¿sabía usted que "Preston" en nuestro idioma significa gran idiota?

Or in other words

Hello. I'm sorry that I can't understand a word you are saying. We speak Spanish in Australia. By the way, did you know that 'Preston' in our language means big idiot?


----------



## coldwetnhappy (May 27, 2008)

I think you should agree with him, but ask him to please stop calling those other freshwater American sportsfish 'Largemouth Bass'. They are, in fact, called 'Australian Bass'.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ask him what he's wearing at the moment and what colour his hair is and does he have a camera on his computer :shock:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

YakN00b said:


> Dear Preston
> Thank you very much for your email clearing up my confusion about the identity of the fish in the picture. I suggest you claim a refund from the schools and and or universities you have attended as they have clearly not explained to you that there is life outside the borders of the continental United States.
> The fish under discussion is an Australian species (insert latin name) not an American species (insert latin name).
> 
> I strongly suggest you pull your head out of your arse and engage your brain before sending emails like that out again.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Davey G you crack me up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: . I just couldn't stop the drop bears from falling out of their trees, me included.

Cheers
Pam


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

Tell you one thing he won't have to pull us Brits up on the name of Mackerel, we only get one type Atlantic Mackerel and on average they are only 8'' long and weigh around half a pound max


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey Preston watch out for the Drop Bears,Hoop Snakes and Land Beavers if you head down under there everywhere..


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

roller said:


> Tell you one thing he won't have to pull us Brits up on the name of Mackerel, we only get one type Atlantic Mackerel and on average they are only 8'' long and weigh around half a pound max


Maybe he does. Is that not that the same or very similar to our Slimy Mackeral?
http://australianmuseum.net.au/image/Fi ... e-Mackerel


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

SharkNett said:


> roller said:
> 
> 
> > Tell you one thing he won't have to pull us Brits up on the name of Mackerel, we only get one type Atlantic Mackerel and on average they are only 8'' long and weigh around half a pound max
> ...


Similar mate but I've got to say our ''Joey macs'' are much nicer looking, and imo the best eating fish in the sea............90% of our fish are pi$$ poor compared to fish caught off the good old Central Coast


----------



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

How greatful Preston should be that billybob didn't publish his email address! I think he'd get a bit more than fan mail in regards to his arrogance. Bloody Seppos.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Piss off yank.

ya Mum told me you were a wanker in the shower this morning :lol:


----------

